# Doe on Cam in Labor?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bellafire ... idding-cam

She is getting up and down a lot, picking at her hay, nibbling her belly like crazy and just seems agitated. It is so hard to tell when watching cams! Plus she is pretty far away from it .... Actually as I type this her legs are the only thing in it!

Sorry, I am very excited about this doe kidding, I have a reservation on her. Plus if she is in labor I assume Bellafire should be contacted. This doe is due tomorrow.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She is the doe in the right side pen, BTW. The light buckskin. Now that I'm posting she won't do a darn thing. Make a fool out of me! Lol.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I was watching too! Looked like something was going on


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm here...
She's so cute isnt she.. 

I've been hard at work (and have the aches to prove it!) working on fencing and seperating out the doe's that already kidded, so that only those kidding this week are in there. So everyone has been out walking in the sunshine & chest deep in lush green grass, just loving life... except Macy who's been struggling to keep up with the ladies on their walks, since the babies are SO ready to come out. She seems scared...poor girly. And momma Mirage has been right with her...  

And yes, she's so darn toward the front that I can't see very well... I'm hoping once it cools down she moves inside. I actually put the fence panels up at midnight last night because she NEVER came inside last night....everyone else did, but she stayed out, standing all posting, calling, out in the middle of the pasture! Grrr, So she got locked up. :-( I felt bad....especially with those big blues eyes looking so sad & sorry cause she just doesn't know whats going on. Just a few more hours and I'm sure it'll all be over.

Of course everyone else feels the need to have "Sympathy Kidding" and has decided they need to act like their ready to have babies too....even though they DO still have ligs. :roll: Crazy girls!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Poor girl... thats what is so bad about first timers. Jolie acted so very nervous but did well. Last year I bought a FF who screamed her bloody head off all day before kidding at night. She was absolutely terrified when she was in labor.

Well, if you think it'll all be over in a few hours I will certainly be up all night watching.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Ugh, just realized I forgot to plug in the light before I left this evening...GRRR!! I'll head out to turn it on again so we can see....
I think she's still got awhile... I'll let you know again after I get back from checking her.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha ha, I was just going to say something. I was typing and didn't look at the cam for awhile, then I went back to it and it is just pitch black. Lol.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I was trying to watch too! :EXCITED: hope lights come on soon!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Aww... Yay it is!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm almost positive I can see her arching her tail in contractions now and then and she seems to be panting, though on a cam its hard to see things very well compared to being there.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya i see that too


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness.... went to plug in the light and the bulb flickered and popped... Grrr... luckily I just got a new one... so I put that in, checked her out, said hello to the preggy ladies... then went to start the camera again and poof the internet satelite crashes! NO! MAJOR GRRRRRR!!! Spent however long unplugging, resetting, trying to restart, etc, etc, etc,... 
And FINALLY it came back on.... good thing, cause I was starting to envision myself screaming at the local company (who isnt open until tomorrow)...I'm sure my usual niceness would have worn off by then!! Man oh man.....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol. I'm glad it worked out and is functioning properly. Thins always want to go wrong when you really need them not to. My freaking heat lamp bulb burnt out after only one day and I just had quadruplets and it was still chilly, so I sent someone all the way to town (like an hour) to buy a new one. Put it in and it burst because I bumped it like a moron! Had to go back AGAIN and get another one that night.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh and she's just nicely resting... nothing major at all... looks like she's gonna be an early morning girl I guess :shrug: She's kinda been like this most of the afternoon, so no major changes. 

I also tried to turn down the audio volume, but the darn program won't let me... so you'all just be sure to turn your computer volume's WAAAAYYY down, cause when she does go, I'm pretty certain she'll be a screamer...she's kinda a big baby... :roll: and I don't want a bunch of kids & hubby's mad at me for waking them up in the weeee hrs of the morning! LOL!

PS. Mirage is breakin' my heart...I want her to kid so she can go to the Dr. office & get all better.  My baby girl...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I heard her cough and I felt so bad 

I hope Mirage hurries, poor girl!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm off to catch some much needed ZZZ's... 

I cranked up my speakers here at home to hear anything and will be doing nightly checks every few hours too... so about 1am... then 2-3 hrs depending on how she's resting... the again before 6am (my girls either seem to kid about 6-7pm, or about 5-6am...not sure why those timeframes..but they've all hit those marks...weird)


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

That is weird! Well get some rest... It looks like there's a few of us keeping our eyes on her! SO EXCITING NEW BABIES ARE!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like her contractions are getting fairly close to one another based on every time she stiffens her hind legs. I absolutely can't see the tail for any arching on a cam. Lol. I might have to break my no sugar rule in the morning and get a mocha coffee after tonight. Lol.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Breathe.....lol


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats on the baby! I only see one...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH WAIT i see 2 now! lol


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow, from the time I saw her actually get herself ready to push... I was flying/driving up there, took me about 5-6 mins, I ran in and grabbed my toolbox & towel...and there were already both babies on the ground, happy as could be. THANKYOU Sea Kelp!!
One gorgeous absolutely solid black doeling, may have blue eyes...
One STUNNING white boy, looks jut like momma, looks like blue eyes...
Cant wait to show my daughter when she wakes up! She'll flip! Have NO idea where Black came from?!??! Cool though!
Off to catch a few mins shut eye before starting the day (Again)!
:kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats, they are both SOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

yay!! they're so cute!! congrats! :stars:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Wed/Thurs is Peggy Sue's day, then Mirage, and Bella in there somewhere too.... wehew!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

now that I've cleaned the pen this morning and gotten a better look...
Yes, both have blue eyes! And poor Macy tore a bit...she's all swollen and bloody, poor baby. Off to the store to get her some Prep. H for her bottom.  Oweeee.... but she's acting great! And is LOVING being a momma...must run in the genetics cause Mirage is an awesome momma too .


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....congrats... :thumb:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Neat! I totally missed it. I had to finally go to sleep. Lol


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

That's ok.... you'll catch Peggy Sue... she's such a good girl, she wouldn't dare keep us up late! :thumb: 

And I'm thinking my daughter wants to retain Macy's doeling, but she's thinkin' it over and wants to decide after our monsterous "Kidding Week"... I'll keep you posted. I'll give you all the kid & udder pics of both 'lil families and you can pick the best (assuming she decides to not retain Macy's doeling of course). :wink:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Let us know when the next doe is ready! I hope I can catch it! Congrats on your blue eyed babies...so cute!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

so were they born on the first or the second?


----------

